# Juliette Tournament



## TJBassin (Mar 31, 2016)

March results. First was 18.18. Second had 16.57 and third was15.80. Big Fish was 6.92. 24 boats. Next tournament last Sunday in April.


----------



## TJBassin (May 8, 2016)

April results. First place had 18.48. Second with 15.44 and third was 15.35. Big fish was 6.35. Next tourament is on the 22th of May. A week earlier because of Memorial Day.


----------



## Cvandiver777 (Jun 8, 2016)

Is this club tournament?


----------



## TJBassin (Jun 10, 2016)

Its an open. No membership dues. Come on and fish. Last Sunday of this month.


----------



## Cvandiver777 (Jun 11, 2016)

Ok cool i may just do that! Is it solo or can i have a partner? And how much are entry fees?


----------



## TJBassin (Jun 12, 2016)

You can have partner or solo. Entry fee is $60.00 per boat plus $5 to park. Pays back 3 places plus big fish. Hope you can make it. Just a bunch of good ole guys.


----------

